# cold snap



## damn close (Apr 16, 2014)

The temps were in the 70's and 80's over the weekend, but then dipped into the 30's the last 2 nights. What if any effect does this do to the shrooms?


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

At best it just sets it all back another 5 days or so...I'm hoping the leaf cover insulated them here in northern Indiana since they hadn't popped here yet...I don't know how it effects things further south.


----------

